# Gettin V Spec! Quick - Need Info On Emblems



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

do the 2003 v-specs have v-spec emblems in the front grille or on the sides? i mean, i know the car is a v-spec by the motor, interior, v-spec floor mats and 6 speed trans but, there is only a nissan emblem up front and all others are shaved. its def. not a conversion either.


dilly?


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

FORD93GT said:


> do the 2003 v-specs have v-spec emblems in the front grille or on the sides? i mean, i know the car is a v-spec by the motor, interior, v-spec floor mats and 6 speed trans but, there is only a nissan emblem up front and all others are shaved. its def. not a conversion either.
> 
> 
> dilly?


Front: Nissan Emblem in Grill
Sides: SE-R Emblem on Fender w "Spec V" sticker underneath
Rear: Nissan Emblem, SE-R Emblem w "Spec V" sticker on bottom right of Trunk

Don't forget when you get the "Spec V" stickers that it's "V" after "Spec". "V Spec" is a Nissan thing known for the Skyline and maybe a few other cars, but not the Sentra.


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

LOOK THE CAR IS ON THIS SITE:

WWW.CARVISION.COM LOOK INTO THE INVENTORY - YELLOW SPEC V


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

FORD93GT said:


> do the 2003 v-specs have v-spec emblems in the front grille or on the sides? i mean, i know the car is a v-spec by the motor, interior, v-spec floor mats and 6 speed trans but, there is only a nissan emblem up front and all others are shaved. its def. not a conversion either.
> 
> 
> dilly?



The 02-03 Models have a sticker on the side that says SpecV, on the door. Nothing on the front or rear.

The 2004 models have a SpecV (metal, not sticker) on the rear trunk, under the SE-R, and under the SE-R emblem on the sides. Nothing on the front.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

FORD93GT said:


> LOOK THE CAR IS ON THIS SITE:
> 
> WWW.CARVISION.COM LOOK INTO THE INVENTORY - YELLOW SPEC V


Hmm... That is strange. The 2.5 engine is definitely there, but they removed the embles on the side and the trunk.. Not sure why.

As for the seats, the back seats look the the normal Sentra seats, or base SE-R, not SpecV. They should be 2 colors just like the front seats.

Definitely strange


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

its a poor angle, they are spec v rear seats... the 03's look worse in the rear because the siler dosent show through as good as the red in the 02's... i know a few people who shaved off the emblems, not that big a deal...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FORD93GT said:


> do the 2003 v-specs have v-spec emblems in the front grille or on the sides? i mean, i know the car is a v-spec by the motor, interior, v-spec floor mats and 6 speed trans but, there is only a nissan emblem up front and all others are shaved. its def. not a conversion either.
> 
> 
> dilly?


I don't know how you can't understand by now, but it's SPEC V, not v spec........so better remember it now or you're gonna look like a fool. You own a SPEC V


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

...looks like a spec-V to me...but why did they list it as automatic???, it says 6 speed in the comments.


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

I GOT IT I GOT IT - SPEC V 

that was yesterday when i said v-spec. :loser: 

yeah its def. a 6 speed.

put a down payment on it yesterday she's mine


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

Congradulations. Your going to love it.

Now take it out and play.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

enjoy!


----------

